# Real housewives of miniature



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

All Star Farm Therapy Trained Miniature Horses
Website for Rosebud. At leastbtheybare advertising her as a dwarf but they need to be honest about the medical issues that come with them.


----------

